# Pet carrier for 2 rabbits??



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So the time is coming up for connor's yearly vaccination and im not sure when I can take them to the vets in?

I have the standard size pet carriers big enough for one rabbit/cat, but I want to keep them together and take them both to the vets. I do have a small car crate that was my cockers when he was a pup but its quite tall and difficult to carry

What sort of size would I need, does anyone have any recommendations?

I have been looking at these and thought maybe the medium size one would be suitable?

ME & MY PORTABLE FABRIC FOLDING PET CAGE/CARRIER FOR CAT/DOG/RABBIT/PUPPY KENNEL | eBay


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i personally dont like the fabric ones, the rabbits could chew their way out and they offer very little protection if a dog were to take too much interest while in the vets

i have one of these and can easily fit 2 LARGE buns in
Pet Carrier Gulliver 2 Green 55x36x35cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i personally dont like the fabric ones, the rabbits could chew their way out and they offer very little protection if a dog were to take too much interest while in the vets
> 
> i have one of these and can easily fit 2 LARGE buns in
> Pet Carrier Gulliver 2 Green 55x36x35cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Thanks I did think that. They just look nicer than the plastic ones. But I want them to be safe.

I would feel crewel trying to squeeze them in the one I have. Its base is roughly 46cmx24cm.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have carriers big enough to fit to bunnies but looking for one to fit 3 bunnies.
I got my carriers from rspca for £5 and in shop they cost £45 -somebody donated them -we cleaned them and they are fine.
Fairly big but not for 3.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Its so difficult to get an idea of the size just by looking at pics on the internet. I think I may have found a second hand one that will be big enough.

Funky - maybe a small dog create would be better for 3? The only problem is they are difficult to carry if on your own.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont tell bernie iv posted this, infact dont tell me, its quite a old photo lol
the 2 carriers on the left are the type i posted a link to above, one with a german lop in, the other with a 6 month old cotinental giant and a chinchilla rabbit in it


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

LouLatch said:


> Its so difficult to get an idea of the size just by looking at pics on the internet. I think I may have found a second hand one that will be big enough.
> 
> Funky - maybe a small dog create would be better for 3? The only problem is they are difficult to carry if on your own.


Richard needs to take Oscar and Elliot for vaccine tomorrow but they are bonded with Barbie so I would like 3 I them going but if not possible -maybe he takes two carrier an one way Oscar will go with Barbie on the way back Elliot and Barbie -this two boys love each other but sometimes Barbie is bit pushed away so I don't want them to go just on their own.


----------

